# Beans and Type 2 Diabetes



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Beans Improve the Health of People with Diabetes | Physicians Committee


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

More chili tonight!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Always heard beans were a magical fruit. Poor folks in Texas eat them three times a day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While it sounds promising, a randomized test (not described as a clinical trial) or 31 patients doesn't mean much. Now if it was blind study with say 5000 patients...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> More chili tonight!


I've found that chili raises my glucose levels greatly

Must be the Tomatoe sauce

Also as far as beans goes, don't think baked beans in a can will help with the glucose levels, unless you like them high.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

At least now when people get mad at me for farting I can say "hey, gimme a break. I have diabetes".


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Beans,beans the musical fruit.......


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I love the fact that the regulars on the american diabetes forum repeat the expression YMMV, so I thought that it would be a good thing to repeat here as well. 

I think that some might see it as a pessimistic expression, i love it because it reminds me to save the verdict until after I've eaten the food and tested my blood sugar. 

And, considering that it is easy to ruin a good food by adding the wrong stuff to it, the YMMV reminds me to stay objective when I don't get the results that I was hoping for.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As beans are pretty high in carbs..not quite sure of the chemistry behind this revelation.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Now Sauerkraut,carrots and brats(no bun) lower my sugar levels even though carrots are a high carb food.
It keep me regular also.


----------



## roteirod (Sep 24, 2014)

I guess, it has to be treated more medical way.. I am very interested in the subject, and I discovered last week, that it can be healed with sell stems. I saw it on this clinic website uctclinic It is a really very interesting technology, and I am very excited of its future applications


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Paraquack, I agree skepticism is warranted, but they did this study *because* large scale studies such as the Nurses' Study indicated the beans might be helpful and they wanted to explore further. Although beans are high in carbs, those carbs take more time to digest and come with fiber, so they don't cause a blood sugar hit. Commercial tomato sauces and Definitely the 'baked bean' sauces can add a lot of sugar to them if you don't watch your brands though.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Roeirod, that's the second time I've seen you post a link about the stem cell clinic. It's a subject I teach in one of my courses. Stem cells have amazing potential to heal. The trick is coaxing them to do what you want. Right now we're not very good at the coaxing part, although there's a ton of very good research being done on it and good progress is being made. These guys in the Ukraine are making claims way ahead of what substantive research can support at this time, though. The fact that stem cells Could do those things does not indicate that the Ukrainians are succeeding in coaxing the stem cells to do those things. I doubt they are, with any reliability.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Legumes can be really helpful in regulating blood sugar and also in lowering cholesterol because of their fiber and complex carbs that are slow to digest. BUT..... make your own chili! _Without_ sugar. The canned stuff has all kinds of hidden sugars. I have borderline cholesterol numbers, and I eat 1/2 cup of my homemade chili every day about an hour before dinner. It satiates my appetite so that dinner is usually quite small, and I do believe it has helped my cholesterol. I make my chili with several kinds of beans, onions, lots of garlic, diced tomatos, and peppers....... and the secret ingredient to really work on cholesterol (and blood sugar): *Nopalitas.* These are the sliced and cooked pads of prickly pear cactus. They are so high in soluble fiber. I had a cardiologist tell me that if he ever had cholesterol issues, he'd be eating it every day. Preparing your own nopalitas can be a lot of work and they are a seasonal harvest crop, so I buy mine already in a jar and ready to add to the chili. If you chop them up a bit, any one would think they were just green peppers. The brand I use is "Dona Maria."

Nopalitas and beans (tepary) were staple foods of Native Americans who did not have diabetes and cholesterol issues as long as they were harvesting and eating these traditional foods. Going back to the "old ways" is sometimes the best way for modern health problems.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on those cactus. Did not not realize they was so healthy. Not sure I ever ate one but they are rumored to be sorta slick and snotty like boiled Okry. Reckon that is what does it?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the heads up on those cactus. Did not not realize they was so healthy. Not sure I ever ate one but they are rumored to be sorta slick and snotty like boiled Okry. Reckon that is what does it?


Sorry to say, but the slimiest foods seem to be the best ones in soluble fiber. Take oatmeal - if overcooked, it has a sliminess to it, but that is due to the type of good fiber. Nopalitas are not bad when incorporated into a dish like chili. The ones in jars are sliced into longish ribbons. If you cut them up a little bit more (green bean size) they really are very much like peppers and I don't think anyone would even think any different. All the cactus products are so incredibly healthy, but they all do have that element of slime. Even the juice is a little slimy. The cooked cholla buds are slimy as well, but lose that quality if they are pickled - like okra. I figure for something that is so good for you, I can get used to texture. If it keeps me off of meds, I can definitely handle it!


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Every diabetic knows that each person's body response to beans, potatoes, rich, and sugary fruits and veggies differently. Diabetes can be reversed with 2 minerals and of course placed on a health and nutrition diet. I know this because I have been helping clients reverse this debilitating disease within a few months. 

The cure for type II diabetes was published in the National Institute of Health in 1957. The Government Accountability Office (U.S. GAO) says that each diabetic 25 to 40 years they live after diagnosis is worth to their doctors $600,000 to $750,000 - How many doctors do you know are willing to give up $750,000 to tell the truth about the cure for diabetes?

One thing for sure you don't wanna be in a survival situation and have your BGL out of control.


----------

